# I'm Scared!!!



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I really want to keep bees. To me honey and beeswax would just be the "extras" from seeing the fascination of a hive at work. I've read a zillion books and it still amazes me how intellegent these creatures are and they system they have. I swear if they had bigger brains, they and ants could take over the world! :haha: :haha: :haha: 

Just one slight problem........we're scared to death to try it! We're whimps when it comes to pain and being stung! We would not be investing in a beesuit, and I did read the thread how so many of you don't wear any protective gear at all. I keep feeling we are missing out on a wonderful hobby to not give it a try, but I just can't mustar up the courage! 

Where any of the rest of you afraid to try it in the beginning and how do you feel about it now? I can't imagine that initial panic when the bees arrive and you hear all that loud buzzing!


----------



## Don Armstrong (May 8, 2002)

Karen, why don't you contact a local beekeeping club or group and ask if you can come along and learn by watching what some of them do?


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

*Don's* got the right of it. I was self taught but like you my fascination with bees overcame my trepidation.

Beekeepers love to share their knowledge and you will soon get over your fear by accompanying an experienced beekeeper.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Karen they're a piece of cake. I was terrified too, hubby's been wanting them for years and I refused. Since he was going to be home while we got them going this year, I caved. Now I realize how silly I was, they're just wonderful. Bite the bullet and get some, next thing you know you'll be laughing at your fears


----------



## Tom McLaughlin (Nov 16, 2002)

Karen said:


> I really want to keep bees.  I don't know if this a good deal or not but this is what is an ad in our local(N.E. Pa.) Paper Shop: Bee Keeping outfit complete with hives, suit and accessories, hardly used, $100.00 ph. 570 482 2485 e-mail [email protected]... Just started thinking about the idea but I'm in no way ready to buy.... .


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I tried to find a beekeeping club or even someone who does keep bees around here, but being in the middle of nowhere, there just aren't any around and no one knows of anyone around here who does keep them.


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

Karen said:


> I tried to find a beekeeping club or even someone who does keep bees around here, but being in the middle of nowhere, there just aren't any around and no one knows of anyone around here who does keep them.


I'd think it would be highly unusual not to have any beekeepers in the area. You might try calling your local sheriff's office. They often take calls on bee swarms and know to who to call to get the caller off their back.

After I posted I thought of another place to inquire. Oddly enough, your post office. Whenever I get packages of bees in I get an early morning call to come get these things out of their hair. For most postmasters, it's memorable enough, that they'll remember who gets bees in.

I once had a postal delivery guy who was a beekeeper himself and he'd make a special trip out to deliver them before he started the rest of his route.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Karen, I've been lurking here for a while and trying to get a little knowledge cause I really want to keep bees when we get our place. Years ago, when I was a little 6 yr old walking home from school I had to pass a bunch of bee hives. One day I was stung and ran home to mom crying. She told me 'The bees can smell your fear. If you will stop being afraid they won't sting you.' From then on I refused to let myself be afraid and was never stung again. Kim


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Well, I checked with the post office today and there are only 2 people who work there and neither one of them have ever had a bee order come through. The one lady has been there for 15 years.

I also called the county extention office and they said they do not know of a beekeeper in our area. They do know of one man and he does work for the county when called for swarms, etc. But he lives way over on the other side of the county and they didn't believe he would be too acceptable to showing someone about beekeeping. They described him as "cranky" and "independant"....LOL!  

It is amazing there is no one here. My husband's job (insurance claims manager) had required him to travel over several counties and he has been to zillions of homes and on every back road you could think of. Since we moved here, he has been in perpetual search of a beekeeper. He said he has never seen a single hive. He even has a client that owns a huge commercial apple orchard operation in the next county and they don't keep bees nor have anyone who polinates for them. Go figure! I'm thinking there could be a money maker there in a few years when we get experienced?????

So I guess if we end up doing this it will be our bee books and this forum! I'm glad you guys are here!


----------



## Wayne And Lyn Roach (May 29, 2003)

Karen said:


> I really want to keep bees. To me honey and beeswax would just be the "extras" from seeing the fascination of a hive at work. I've read a zillion books and it still amazes me how intellegent these creatures are and they system they have. I swear if they had bigger brains, they and ants could take over the world! :haha: :haha: :haha:
> 
> Just one slight problem........we're scared to death to try it! We're whimps when it comes to pain and being stung! We would not be investing in a beesuit, and I did read the thread how so many of you don't wear any protective gear at all. I keep feeling we are missing out on a wonderful hobby to not give it a try, but I just can't mustar up the courage!
> 
> Where any of the rest of you afraid to try it in the beginning and how do you feel about it now? I can't imagine that initial panic when the bees arrive and you hear all that loud buzzing!


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

I'd give that cranky, independent beekeeper a call...he sounds like a diamond in the rough, and exactly like so many beekeepers I know!

Don't ask him to teach you, ask to help him, who could resist?

Either that or buy a couple good books, spend the rest of the year reading, studying and asking questions. Spend the winter gathering and putting together a couple hives and order your bees next spring.

You can do it, it really is a piece of cake.


----------



## Wayne And Lyn Roach (May 29, 2003)

Hi Karen (and Husband),
I have just entered into beekeeping and in the first week I set up three hives, lost one due to a dead queen. Two helpers and myself took a hive out of a church in Hopkinsville. I felt like Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom handeling all of those bees, received one sting when I looked down and caught one under my chin. We removed a section of wall 6' X 8', there were that many bees. I had never handled any but the ones that came from Kelly's. I ended up with 15 frames of comb to try to set up a new hive. The next week I went to try to capture a hive in a tree, (still trying), then the next week I went to capture a swarm, did this without a hitch. Bees in a swarm are full of honey, have no hive to guard and are usually docile. I do wear a bee suit (the wife bought it sor me for Christmas.) I have handled thousands of bees now and only have three stings so far. Ona bright note though, if stung immediatly put a little toothpaste on the sting, (after removing the stinger with a knife or fingernail), instant relief. I had just heard of this a week before and said "Why not!", It WORKED, now part of my "getup" is a small tube of Colegate Gel, its what I had, any would probably work.
I would try to find a beekeeper in your area, most that I have met are eager to share their knowledge and STORIES, we formed an association in Hopkinsville, Ky. two years ago and most of us had no bees or very few, I went to meetings for a year and a half before buying bees. There are as many opinions as there are bees as to the best way to start, I had empty hives for ten years before I got the nerve. I have Kicked myself for not starting sooner. I have found that they are amazing, and if not attacked with a lot of noise and fast moves they will leave you to your business. I found that Sumac buds (the red ones) are real good as fuel aor your smoker.
I am on line a few times a week, and will be glad to share my STORIES and information.. A side note Beekeeping is the longest Lived occupation that there is, because your calmness is good for the bees and obviously good for your health. 
Our e-mail add is [email protected], we are Wayne and Lyn Roach, we live in two places each week, here in Evansville In. and at the farm in North Todd County in Ky., feel free to send any questions you may have.
Happy Bee keeping, Wayne


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Wayne,

Better than toothpaste (or anything else) is to put a little dab of honey on the spot that got stung. It works like a charm.

Mike


----------



## Billy Bob131 (May 11, 2004)

This page may help you find someone that is close to you.

http://www.beeculture.com/beeculture/who/who.htm

BB


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

Grade school must have let out early this year.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2004)

Wuz up home boi. JoJo here. I can solve that take off your mask and scare them or take your shirt off and draw them there.


----------



## gearhead (Jul 10, 2003)

Karen,

Unless I missed it you have not said where you are from, maybe someone here might be near you.

Have you ever seen the small mesh laundry bags? That is what I use as a veil- $1.00 at the dollar store with $3.00 gardening gloves and a $10 tyvec paint suit. under $15 bucks and works for me. 

Get your hives and get them ready this year so you will be prepared early next year- then enjoy!!!


----------

